# Could you help me? -- do I have DP?



## Marissa (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't get out-of-body experiences or anything... and it's not always. Some days are crystal clear. But some days I feel like I'm looking at the world through a fog of sort. Some days I feel slow. Some days, someone can say something to me, and I'll hear the sounds, but not understand the words...
I'm constantly questioning everything, always hyper-analyzing things to a painful degree because I'm scared I'm missing something, not getting something.
I feel like I don't belong in life. I feel like I don't fit. I don't understand why I should, or how I possibly can.
I'm really closed off from people that I care about because I don't trust myself, and I have a really hard time opening up.
I feel like I can't do certain things, even if I want to -- I want to say something, but I can't seem to find my voice, or the words. I'll want to hug someone but my arms stay limp by my side.

What struck me with the DP diagnosis was when I was researching it, I found a phrase that I kept telling/asking myself "I'm going crazy..." "am I going crazy?..." Do you ever feel like that, or worry about that?

I'm just not sure if this is right.

I also feel like everyone in my life hates me... but I know they don't, somewhere deep down, I think.... but that somehow doesn't make sense. I know I'm being ridiculous, I know that it's just me pulling myself down, but the world stops making sense when I stop doing that. Does that make any sense?
Does this sound at all like what you're going through? I'm not sure if I've got a mild disorder or just some personal issues I need to work through... your input would be very much appreciated.
~Marissa


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Does this sound at all like what you're going through? I'm not sure if I've got a mild disorder or just some personal issues I need to work through... your input would be very much appreciated.
> ~Marissa


Have you checked the typical causes to see if there is a reason that you would have DP?


----------



## Knox (Mar 23, 2010)

In the society we live in today, we are becoming more and more hardwired to things like depression and anxiety..

I believe DP is hugely widespread, though only some people recognize it.

Our recognizing it could be the very issue itself, because as it seems.. most people on this website are very intelligent, actively-thinking people, we analyze things too much.

As said above, the first step would be to identify a root problem which could've caused DP, it isn't something spontaneous out of nowhere..

Odds are your issue is depression or anxiety, and those are the things you need to worry about, not DP. Once you find a way to work past those issues, the DP won't have anything to feed upon


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Marissa said:


> I don't get out-of-body experiences or anything... and it's not always. Some days are crystal clear. But some days I feel like I'm looking at the world through a fog of sort. Some days I feel slow. Some days, someone can say something to me, and I'll hear the sounds, but not understand the words...
> I'm constantly questioning everything, always hyper-analyzing things to a painful degree because I'm scared I'm missing something, not getting something.
> I feel like I don't belong in life. I feel like I don't fit. I don't understand why I should, or how I possibly can.
> I'm really closed off from people that I care about because I don't trust myself, and I have a really hard time opening up.
> ...


To me it sounds like you are at risk of developing DP/DR sometime in the future. Just stay grounded and centered. Don't do drugs. Be honest with yourself about your emotions & feelings/thoughts/etc.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Definitely seams like you have experienced some DP symptoms. Best advise I can give you is to understand that they are *completely natural and cannot harm you*. Try looking at any triggers that you may be having and look after yourself as best you can. Do not do drugs or drink.


----------



## Knox (Mar 23, 2010)

Very honest and true posts above







.

You guys should be proud of yourselves, I really respect people like you..


----------



## A_Logical_Thinker (Feb 23, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Does this sound at all like what you're going through? I'm not sure if I've got a mild disorder or just some personal issues I need to work through... your input would be very much appreciated.
> ~Marissa


 You definitely sound like your experiencing some of the symptoms, although it doesn't sound like it's a full blown case of DP yet. I think whatever is going on in your life is really starting to wear your brain out (mental exhaustion or that sort of thing). I can describe DP as like living in a dream; you feel like your not even real sometimes, and you start too question all that is around you. Is there something causing you stress in your everyday life? Whatever problems that are affecting you,I would recommend you correct those as soon as possible, for whatever is really bugging you is REALLY bugging you. Your new DP-like symptoms are most likely being triggered due to whatever is bothering you. Of course I am not a doctor, but being the electrical engineer student that I am, I can't help but feel like I'm somewhat naturally logical in my thinking processes, and that my "advice" might be somewhat useful too somebody. I was treated horribly as a child growing up during the years, and as a result I'm stuck in this state of DP. I've read around the forums that "DP' is a defense mechanism triggered by the brain in order too self preserve itself. Being physically and mentally abused as a child, I think my DP was caused by just this. Seriously though, not too sound weird or off, but, I recommend you to really, really, avoid getting stuck in this state if at all possible.


----------

